# 2013 Shad Shootout April 13th Anncarrows Landing Richmond Va



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

It's that time again and once again I am hosting a Shad Shootout in Richmond Virginia. This year the date is April 13th and the location is the same. The Shad Shootout is designed to raise money for the National MS Society through supporting Challenge Walk and Mud Run Teams. For those who participated last year, you know the fun we had both on the water and afterwards at the Awards Ceremony. This year will be no different. While the spirit of competition is high during any tournament, the abundance of shad during the spring shad run makes it very easy for everyone to catch fish suitable for submission at the weigh-in. Furthermore, the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place submissions last year were separated by a total of .5". The competition is hot in this tourney. Registration is $20 and all money raised will be given to the National MS Society. Please visit http://www.msshadshootout.org for information and registration.


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

bump..... is this still on?

steve


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Thinking about bringing my Neice. what would be a good way to fish for shad from the shore.


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

I alway use an ultralight setup with either shad darts or small spoons, I have better luck on the darts.

steve


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

That's funny because I have always had better luck with spoons. However, if you are coming to the shootout, the night before the shootout at 6:00pm at the Richmond Appomattox River Company, Rob Choi will be giving a seminar on how to fish for shad. Come on out to the seminar, then come fish the next day in the shootout!


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

Any idea of the prizes? Last years results?


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

fshn_brb said:


> That's funny because I have always had better luck with spoons. However, if you are coming to the shootout, the night before the shootout at 6:00pm at the Richmond Appomattox River Company, Rob Choi will be giving a seminar on how to fish for shad. Come on out to the seminar, then come fish the next day in the shootout!


is it free?
:redface:


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Last years first, second and third were all deteremined within 1/2" of each other. It is not free, the cost is $20 and all money raised goes to support Multiple Sclerosis Research and Support programs. The seminar at ARC is free though.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

*The seminar*



dallison said:


> is it free?
> :redface:


I was asking if the seminar was free, I know the shootout has a fee.


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Come on over to www.kayakfishingradio.com tonight to listen to Rob Choi and I discuss shad fishing and the 2013 Shad Shootout. Should be a good time!!!


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

The shootout is this saturday. If you haven't registered, hop on over to www.msshadshootout.org and register. The shad are in pretty good now and with this warm week, we should have a great shot at them this weekend.


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok Anglers!!!! Only two more days until the 2013 Shad Shootout. This is getting exciting. It's not too late to register. Go to www.msshadshootout.org to register for the tourney. $20 gets you into the tourney. If you want to participate in the 50/50 Calcutta, bring $10 to the captains meeting at 7:30am Saturday. If you want to sponsor the event, please contact me. I look forward to seeing everyone there on saturday. The weather report is awesome. 70 degrees and sunny.


----------

